

KCK Mayor and Googler Kevin Lo on KCUR now about Google Fiber project - nantes
http://www.kcur.org/uptodate.html#Thursday

======
nantes
Steve Kraske just finished interviewing Kansas City, KS Mayor Joe Reardon,
Googler Kevin Lo, KCK School Superintendent Dr. Cynthia Lane about the Google
Fiber project in KCK.

Key points:

\- Kevin Lo sees jobs created in the next few years to be massive, more than
Google could ever hire.

\- Mayor Reardon and Kevin Lo both agreed KCK represented a great opportunity
in that many still lack access to technology and that KCK schools make tech a
central part of school.

\- Stories about Mayor Reardon's son, and KCK students, being excited about
gaming speeds improving. \- Dr. Lane talks about possibility of still having
school activities even on snow days.

\- Great question about separating line between what Google will do and what
local businesses can do. \- Kevin Lo points out that service will be symmetric
-- 1gbps down and 1gbps down.

\- Question from host Steve Kraske about what happens in 15 years -- will
fiber optic be old-school by then. Kevin reiterate that Google believes it to
be future-proof.

\- Kevin Lo answered question about video and voice services. Google focused
on providing fast Internet connections, others will provide other services.

------
nantes
Audio recording of the show is now available at
<[http://archive.kcur.org/kcurViewDirect.asp?PlayListID=8168&#...</a>.

